# The chi people photo albums



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

http://groups.msn.com/www-chihuahua-people-com/shoebox.msnw


----------



## brandy's mom (Jul 6, 2005)

*great site*

this is a wonderful site for others to see the chi's of the world. thank you


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

wont let me access page


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

I carnt open it either


----------

